# Item



## Carmen la nita

Hello there!

I was wondering, how do you say *Item *in Dutch? Can I use the word *Item* or should I say *deel? *

I mean Item by product, you know like in a catalogue: _Item: Board_...

Dank!

Carmen


----------



## HKK

'Item' has a number of possible translations but 'deel' is not one of them. In this case, you can keep 'item', since everyone will know what it means, or you can use 'product'.


----------



## Carmen la nita

Thank you


----------



## Nice tella

Sorry to bother but what about *jaartelling?*


----------



## learningpolish

Nice tella said:


> Sorry to bother but what about *jaartelling?*


 

jaartelling is something quite different, jaartelling is  in English era.

learningpolish


----------



## Lawrencelot

Item is not used that much in Dutch. It depends highly on the context. For a list item, you could use 'onderdeel' or something. For objects, maybe you could use 'voorwerp'.


----------

